# Black Widow: Marvel muss mit den unpassenden Pop-Songs aufhören



## Christian Fussy (14. Juli 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Black Widow: Marvel muss mit den unpassenden Pop-Songs aufhören* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Black Widow: Marvel muss mit den unpassenden Pop-Songs aufhören*


----------



## MarcHammel (14. Juli 2021)

Außer Smells Like Teen Spirit ist mir die Musik in Black Widow überhaupt nicht negativ oder positiv aufgefallen. Es war halt einfach Begleitmusik, passend zur Szene. So wie bei allen anderen Marvel-Filmen auch.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Juli 2021)

Stimme mit dem Artikel nicht überein.

Punkt 1: Bekannte Lieder haben einen Wiedererkennungswert, neue Songs die niemand kennt interessieren keinen. 

Punkt 2: Im Artikel wurde es angesprochen, die Filme spielen zeitweise in anderen Jahrzehnten und dort wird die entsprechende Musik aus jener Zeit eingesetzt. Finde ich persönlich genial, so schafft man Bezug. 

Punkt 3: Ob die gecoverten Songs gut oder schlecht neu interpretiert wurden ist Geschmackssache. Sie dudeln ja fas ausschließlich irgendwo im Hintergrund und sollten deswegen auch nicht zu prägnant hervorstechen.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (14. Juli 2021)

Man muß vom Film sehr gelangweilt sein, wenn man sich komplett auf die Musik konzentriert?
Bei einem spannenden Film fällt einem so ein "Fauxpas" eigentlich gar nicht auf, da muß schon plötzlich beinharte Volksmusik mit Schuhplattler eingespielt werden, damit man rausgerissen wird.


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Punkt 2: Im Artikel wurde es angesprochen, die Filme spielen zeitweise in anderen Jahrzehnten und dort wird die entsprechende Musik aus jener Zeit eingesetzt. Finde ich persönlich genial, so schafft man Bezug.


Exakt.
Atomic Blonde ist das beste Beispiel dafür.
Dem Film würde ohne den starken Einfluß der Lieder etwas fehlen.


----------



## RoteGarde (14. Juli 2021)

Hat mich bei Captain Marvel nicht überhaupt nicht gestört, eher im Gegenteil.

Kann ich also so nicht unterschreiben.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (14. Juli 2021)

Wenn es im Detail um die "Valium Fassungen" bekannter Titel geht, die gingen mir schon seit Donnie Darko auf die Nüsse, wobei dort immerhin der Text am Filmende sehr passend ist und die Stimmung einfängt.

Aber das ist natürlich eine generelle Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks, was z.B. Worrel im Musik Thread postet geht sowas von massiv an mein Geschmack vorbei, aber andersherum wird es vermutlich ähnlich sein, insofern passt es.


----------



## Worrel (14. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Wenn es im Detail um die "Valium Fassungen" bekannter Titel geht, die gingen mir schon seit Donnie Darko auf die Nüsse, wobei dort immerhin der Text am Filmende sehr passend ist und die Stimmung einfängt.


Grundsätzlich sollte man nicht jeden Song ver-Valium-men, aber gerade die "Mad World" Version von Donnie Darko finde ich ziemlich genial.


LesterPG schrieb:


> was z.B. Worrel im Musik Thread postet geht sowas von massiv an mein Geschmack vorbei, aber andersherum wird es vermutlich ähnlich sein, insofern passt es.


Threads sind zuum Mitmachen da. Poste da doch mal was, was dir gefällt.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (14. Juli 2021)

Black Widow habe ich noch nicht geschaut, aber der Einstieg bei Thor Ragnarok war tatsächlich etwas schräg. Aber wie so häufig gebe ich mich dann einfach dem leichten Cringe hin und es passt wieder alles. 
Der Soundtrack der Guardians-Filme ist aber wirklich exzellent.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (14. Juli 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Threads sind zuum Mitmachen da. Poste da doch mal was, was dir gefällt.


Hatte ich schon mal, aber passt schon .. wäre ja auch langweilig wenn alle gleich Ticken.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Juli 2021)

Charts-Songs in Comic-Verfilmungen? Sind immer so ne Sache. Es gab sicherlich einige Fälle wo ich am liebsten gerne darauf verzichtet hätte (u.a. "X-Men: First Class"), aber gerade beim MCU finde ich hat man sich - Gott sei Dank - eher sehr zurückgehalten. Abgesehen von den "Guardians of the Galaxy", aber genau hier ist es wenig wunderlich wenn einer der Protagonisten ständig mit einem Walkman rumläuft. 

Ansonsten setzen alle Filme auf einen klassischen Score und haben es gar nicht nötig sich alten Charts-Hits zu bedienen.  Das Captain Marvel-Beispiel war auch mehr aus der Situation heraus entstanden, und das war wenn auch kaum eine Minute wo man Gwen Stefanie zu hören bekam.

Zu Black Widow kann ich mich aktuell nicht äußern, aber wenn sich der Film stilistisch schon so stark von den Vorgängern unterscheidet, warum soll er nicht auch auf ganz andere Musikakzente setzen?!


----------



## LostViking (15. Juli 2021)

"Marvel muss mit den *meiner Meinung nach* unpassenden Pop-Songs aufhören."


----------



## matrixfehler (15. Juli 2021)

Ich hatte immer den Eindruck, als seien besonders die Szenen in CaptainMarvel dazu gedacht, noch mal den Charakter der Protagonistin zu unterstreichen.
Für mich persönlich ist Captain Marvel einer der coolsten Charaktere im MCU und ich mag sie.


----------



## Rabowke (15. Juli 2021)

Ich find die Musikauswahl der Marvelfilme eigentlich immer sehr gelungen, der Awesome-Mix Vol. 1 lief sogar eine ganze Zeit im Auto.

Gerade AC/DC passt wunderbar zu Iron Man und auch hier wurde eine schöne Auswahl von Titeln getroffen.

Natürlich mag es hier und da ein paar Titel geben die den persönlichen Geschmack nicht treffen, aber ... jeder, der Wert auf gute Musik legt, dem lege ich Baby Driver ans Herz. Hier wurde der Film bzw. die entsprechenden Szenen an die Musikstücke angepasst, gedreht und geschnitten und nicht wie sonst üblich die Lieder an den Film.

Vllt. passend zum Thema und was die subjektive Wahrnehmung von Songs betrifft: gestern lief auf meinem Radiosender, StarFM Berlin, ein Coversong von Miley Cyrus von einem Metallica-Song: https://www.rollingstone.de/miley-cyrus-metallica-cover-album-eton-john-und-co-2175477/

Jedenfalls konnten die Kommentare danach nicht unterschiedlicher sein von: mir bluten die Ohren und spielt das nie wieder bis hin zu geilstes Cover ever und spielt das regelmäßig!

Ich persönlich fand die Version von Nothing Else Matters auch absolut scheisse ... aber ... zum Glück ist mein Geschmack nicht allgemeingültig!


----------



## Gast1649365804 (15. Juli 2021)

"Wo der Einsatz von Rockklassikern in "Guardians" 1 und 2 hervorragend zum Space-Opera-Tonfall der Filme passt und sogar in Peter Quills Vergangenheit verankert ist, werden die Popsongs in anderen Marvel-Filmen augenscheinlich ohne Fingerspitzengefühl und aus rein oberflächlichen Gründen eingestreut."

Musste bei dem Wort "oberflächlich" sehr schmunzeln. Als ob die Filme was anderes wären...  
Nein, ich mag die meisten Marvel Verfilmungen und anstatt eines durchgehenden Movie-Scores, gibts halt immer Lieder mit hohem Wiedererkennungswert.

Tarantino macht das die ganze Zeit schon so und beweist dabei meist ein gutes Fingerspitzengefühl.


----------



## DarkEmpireRemix (15. Juli 2021)

Zum einen ist Musik in Filmen natürlich Geschmackssache.

Zum anderen kann ich die Kritik bei einigen neueren Filmen aber auch durchaus verstehen. Sie versuchen damit zwar das Zeitgeschehen zu untermalen, aber bereits in den 70'ern/80'ern/90'ern wurde nicht direkt jeder Rock/Pop-Song automatisch für 'nen Film verwendet, nur weil er halt grad in war. Das war damals schon sehr selektiv. Oft kamen diese, ähnlich wie bei den Bond-Titelsongs (heute), gar erst kurz danach in die Charts.
Ich finds hier eher schlimmer das man mit diesen Songs des öfteren versucht eine klamauke Stimmung zu suggerieren, als wenn die Zeit damals nur albern war.

Die Älteren von uns verbinden sicherlich einiges mit den Songs von damals. Da bleibts halt einfach Geschmackssache. Bei heute gecoverten Songs von damals mag ich persönlich wenn dann aber auch nur Epic-Orchestral gecoverter Songs, sonst wirkts mMn schräg in heutigen Filmen - wenn sie das Zeitgeschehen von damals wiederspiegeln wollen. Den Jüngeren ist das glaube ich total egal. Sie glauben das sind halt einfach Songs von früher, passt somit wohl zur Szene, und gut is. Aber alles in allem bleibts halt wie immer einfach reine Geschmackssache.


----------



## Enisra (15. Juli 2021)

mir würde ja reichen das wenn irgendwas mit London in irgendeinem Film gemacht wird, man was anderes als London Calling nimmt oder zumindest den Typen mal den Text vorlegt
Ansonsten ist das Lied an der Stelle halt so passend wie Vamos a la Playa oder I don't like mondays als "Gute Laune" Song zu spielen

Ist zwar jetzt generell und nicht MCU Spezifisch
Wobei, das wurde doch bestimmt auch bei Fallen Kingdom genutzt, oder?  Ich hab nicht nachgeschaut, aber mich würds nicht wundern


----------



## Maldric (15. Juli 2021)

Ich wollte fluchen, beleidigen und schimpfen, aber ich sage es mal in einem ruhigen Ton: Das Inteo von Black Widow mit genau diesem Lied in genau dieser Situation war für mich legendär. Es hätte kaum besser sein können. 
Ich fühle mit dem Charakter sowieso schon mit. Dazu kommen dann Bilder von ihrer Kundheit und weiteren Kindern...
Ich war wütend, traurig, wollte beschützen und war wieder traurig.
Alles richtig gemacht.

Also, meine Gefühle zum Artikel: Koitieren sie bitte Beingelenk.


----------



## Wynn (16. Juli 2021)

hm, fehlt der zusatz "kolumne" bei den Artikel ?

Die filme sollen kein oscar gewinnen sie sollen einfach zum moment und den cgi effekten passen

ich habe es zum bsp gefeiert als bei army of the dead von cranberries am ende lief oder cruella mit sympathy for the devil geendet hat. im just a girl war halt auch halt ganz nice bei captn marvel.

manche song mögen viele überbenutzt sein aber immer noch besser als wenn klassiker massakriert wie bei ghostbusters (2016) und men in black 3





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2AQ44nPrRTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zaSZE194D4I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. Juli 2021)

Maldric schrieb:


> Also, meine Gefühle zum Artikel: Koitieren sie bitte Beingelenk.


kann man sowas bitte in Zukunft unterlassen?


----------

